# Fin broke off in knee



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just home from surgery. After xray one surgeon tried to cut the fin out of my knee, he found it too deep and so he sent me to anther hospital for an ortho surgeon to do it. It turned out the 2 inch by 1/4 inch fin was so close to the joint that the surgeon could not tell with naked eye if it had penetrated the joint, he had to put dye in to see if it went into the joint...luckily it had stopped right outside the joint.

Now pain meds and antibiotics and staying out of the sun for two weeks...I guess you call that vacation.

If you get a big fish, use grips to hold that sucker. He can flop right out of your hand like he did mine.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Weldon, all i can say is (**** that had to hurt) Hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Hope you get back out there soon and give those fish heck!!

Take the meds like the doc said and everything should be okay.

SR!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Get well soon Weldon!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that my friend... Hope you get better real soon.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Weldon. I know about getting stabbed by the fins but I never gave thought to the realization of it breaking off inside of you . Sounds like an expensive bill too . Hope you recover quickly .


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Man, that hurt me just thinking about it. Keep it clean and dry, if you need any help with anything just email me.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Weldon, get well soon..


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

That sounds painful, wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you got finned, I hope you have a speedy recovery, and will be back at it soon. I have been finned to, I tried to kick a hard head back in the water, it stuck in my big toe, it was very painful and I could not wear a boot for 1 month.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad you went quickly and had it removed, no time to play around when a fish sticks you bad. Get well soon. 
I guess you will be watching the one eyed monster and reading 2cool a lot.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok how big was the fish?That fish would not have lived anyway!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

BIG FISH THATS Weldons way......


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

sorry to hear that weldon wesley says get well soon he is ready to go after mr. whiskers again


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope you make a full recovery. I enjoy reading your reports. Ive had some pretty nasty catfish sticks in my finger and that is the most pain ive ever been in.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

ouch! Anyone that has been stuck by a catfish Knows what you went through. I speak from experience. Not in the knee but in the hand. Get well soon.


----------



## MRQSID (Mar 9, 2010)

*OUCH!*

Man,that's gotta hurt! Get well, we need some more lessons.
brice&kathy


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a fear I have with the kids, they never have the grip right and when they get to flapping that tail it's going to get tossed.. Good luck on a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

If it was a big fish, then I am assuming it WASN'T the dorsal fin. That would be the one I would want in me, out of the two, if I had a choice. Get well and heal up and I'll pray for your fast recovery. Take care.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I am recovering good, thank the Lord.

Yep, Gator it was a side fin.

The redness is going away and the drainage is turning clear, so I guess the heavy antibiotics have been doing their job.

I hope to be back on the water on the 5th, and will be handling those larger fish with a different type grip, Power Grippers.

Weldon


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Sounds painful hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Born and Raised Fisherman (Mar 29, 2010)

Man! You take care of yourself. I will keep your fish company while your out. HA HA


----------

